# Propane Thermostat



## bagger (Mar 21, 2006)

I am looking for a thermostat that will permit me to adjust the temp from 140-250 F, if anyone knows where I can get one please let me know. Thanks


----------



## y2kpitt (Mar 22, 2006)

Bagger,

check out this thread, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=753

It is about a termostat controller for a propane burner.  Based off of this thread and the thread that is link to it I went a head and ordered one this last weekend and should have it in a week or so.


----------



## pg (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey bagger, I recently installed a TCV (Temperature Control Valve) on my propane smoker. The TCV is designed for turkey fryers but can be adapted to any propane cooking device. Basically it has a temperature sensor that is placed in the cooking chamber, and an adjustable valve that is installed between the regulator and the burner. The unit costs around $25 bucks. Temp range is zero to 450 degrees.

I ordered mine from www.turkey-fryers.com for $24.95 + $6.80 shipping. 

I have'nt smoked anything with it yet, but tested it with an empty smoker and seemed to work fine.

Post some pix of your smoker.

Thegozzzz


----------

